
Silicon Valley's Radical New Idea: Treat Employees Well - aarghh
https://lithub.com/silicon-valleys-radical-new-idea-treat-employees-well/
======
omosubi
This really resonated with me. I think it'll be very difficult to move away
from the Milton Friedman "businesses only exist to generate profits for their
shareholders" model, but if there's one thing that millennials seem to be
moving towards, it's treating workers with a shred of dignity. Here's hoping
this only gets better

